# Afrikaans

## chub

Ek hoop om Afrikaans deel van Gentoo te maak.

----------

## d3mn0id

En hoe vorder jy?

----------

## chub

So vêr het ek slegs die http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml gids gebruik.

```

$ cat /etc/locale.gen

af_ZA ISO-8859-1

af_ZA.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_ZA ISO-8859-1

en_ZA.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

```

$ cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LANG=af_ZA.utf-8

LC_ALL=af_ZA.utf-8

```

```

$ grep LING /etc/make.conf

LINGUAS="af en en_ZA"

```

Verder sukkel ek om xmodmap te stel sodat mens die algemene Windows manier kan gebruik om kappies op die e te plaas. Linux bied 'n alternatiewe manier en dit is om 'n Composite sleutel te stel. Maar dit maak dinge moeilik tussen omskakeling van Windows na Linux en veral as jy rdesktop gebruik op Linux. Soms is die voorstel om die Windows sleutel te gebruik maar hierdie sleutel is handig om te gebruik in rdesktop.

Het jy enige informasie om xmodmap te gebruik sodat mens die nommer sleutelbord gedeelte kan gebruik bv. ALT 136 gee die ê?

----------

## d3mn0id

Nee, ongelukkig weet ek nie of dit moontlik is nie, maar miskien kan jy met die translate.or.za mense praat oor die vertaling van Gentoo-spesifieke programme van Engels na Afrikaans?   :Smile: 

As hulle nie al vertaal is nie...   :Cool: 

----------

